# Roosters for stud?



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

This may be a silly question, but......Do people stud out their roosters for those of us that can't have them?


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've never really heard of that, but you may have an idea for urban/suburban chicken owners that want peeps. Get someone with a Roo and talk business!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I would not , nor would I bring in a rooster to stub. It opens your flock to diseases that can easily kill every bird even if the rooster looks fine. Thats the big reason you need to quarentine new flock members for 30 days before letting them be in contact with your flock.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Hmm, I can see your point, but I would wonder if there wasn't some way through networking with other members on forums, like this one, that you couldn't find responsible chicken owners with quality stock, and perhaps breeding programs of their own that would be willing to offer the service after a screening of sorts.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

An unusual, _but reasonable_, thought.
I don't see why not.
_After all......_as the FOUNDER of "Wendy's" and "Carl Jr" hamburger chains said:
"Bidness is Bidness". 

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------

